# Dead tarpon pics from cold front, Florida



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Someone reported about 40 dead tarpon from the cold front, in the Suwannee River, fish weighing from a pound up to 40 pounds. Floating dead, along with many mullet. So, I launched the boat there yesterday (Jan. 14) and toured many of the canals, looking for tarpon. My report is on my website blog at:

http://seafavorites.com/


----------



## ApetRock (Aug 19, 2009)

So not only does this guy eat mullet, he says they're better than specks? Riiight...


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

ApetRock said:


> So not only does this guy eat mullet, he says they're better than specks? Riiight...


Don't knock it till you've tried it!  It's really not bad. Better than Trout, I don't think so but it was pretty good. I tried in when I was on the East Coast, straight from the smoke house. (they like to smoke Spot and Mullet).

Sorry to hear of ya'lls fish Kill, we've had some kills also but mostly Trout and in the shallower bays South of us in the Galveston area.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

There are some video links of the kill over on my site - check the Florida forum - just don't want to have to cut and re-paste here. Sorry.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

ApetRock said:


> So not only does this guy eat mullet, he says they're better than specks? Riiight...


The water in a Fla. bay system is just a little cleaner than a Texas bay system. Mullet eat and taste like mud here. In Fla, they filter sand and are really like a compeletly different fish. Commercial mullet fishing in Fla. used to be a big business. A lot of the mullet are brined then cold smoked and quite dlicious. I'd almost kill for some good smoked mullet, haven't had any in years (I used to live just south of Miami). Nothig to compare them to here. Gotta learn to think past your own backyard.


----------



## Blackwater21 (Jan 16, 2009)

That's right our mullet have a very sweet meat and they big also. Roe mullet average 4-5 pounds. I like them fried, BBQ'd and smoked. I like them about the same as our speckled trout even though its a completely different taste. I think the the Texas trout are slightly better than ours. Yours are way fatter.


----------

